# Hi everyone!



## KweenCampos (Dec 22, 2017)

I’m not new but I have been gone for probably 3 years now. I joined the military but was and still obsessed with makeup and specktra. Unfortunately I lost all my prior account info but I’m glad to be back and continue on


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 23, 2017)

Welcome back!


----------



## KweenCampos (Dec 24, 2017)

Thank you very much! Happy holidays to you!


----------



## Dawn (Dec 26, 2017)

Welcome Back!  If you recall what email you used previously or what your username was, PM me and I can try and locate your old account and merge that one into this one, so you don't lose your post count.  Thanks!


----------

